# Ursodeoxycholic acid and indigestion remedies



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Maz  

I've been prescribed Ursodeoxycholic acid (Ursogal) for obstetric cholestasis but neither the Consultant nor pharmacy mentioned whether I could continue to take indigestion remedies with this. The patient information leaflet suggests seeking your doctor or pharmacists advice about whether you can continue taking indigestion remedies, but my next appointment isn't until Monday and I don't want to trouble them with something that seems so trivial. I sought advice from the hospital and the midwives thought I should stop taking my Gaviscon Advance, however I wondered what your advice would be as a pharmacist? I'm trying to manage just by sipping cold milk but it barely touches the horrid acid indigestion  

Thanks in advance for any advice  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

Sorry not been on line all weekend (up to my eyes in 'stuff'   ) hope you didn't suffer too badly past couple of days  

You can take Gaviscon with ursofalk, although best to try not taking them at the same time if you can help it. There are certain types of indigestion remedies that you can't take and that's why it says that on the leaflet (you can't use aluminium or magnesium hydroxide remedies e.g. Mucogel, Aludrox, milk of magnesia)

Hope appointment goes well today   Thinking of you; missed you at the meet on Friday. Trying to plan another before Christmas so you'd better be there with baby  

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Maz   The Doctor wasn't too sure today but also advised not to take the Gaviscon too close to the time of the meds, but didn't seem to entirely know all the indications. Had managed to live with the indigestion all weekend but broke this morning on the way into the hospital and had to take some Gaviscon  

Hoping to deliver this baby safely in the next week, as they don't plan to let me go over dates   So hopefully by the time of a meet I'll have found some confidence - if my playing around trying to work out terry nappy folds tonight hasn't destroyed any I might already have had      

Best wishes and big hugs to you and Lily  
Elaine


----------

